# Hochprozentiges



## Diman (13. August 2013)

Der Fadentitel ist schon mal reserviert.


----------



## twobit (13. August 2013)

Na dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmm-bikes.com (14. August 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Der Fadentitel ist schon mal reserviert.



passt gut rein, hier in der kinderradabteilung!


----------



## Cyborg (14. August 2013)

Prost!


----------



## Diman (14. August 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> passt gut rein, hier in der kinderradabteilung!



Ich hoffe doch stark dass hier keine minderjährigen Eltern mitlesen oder gar mitschreiben. Hast aber Recht es kann nicht oft genug von Gefahren von Alk gewarnt werden was ich jetzt auch nochmal tue.






PS: Beides ist übrigens voll ON-Topic.


----------



## BOOZE (14. August 2013)

Das wissen wir schon, zeig uns mal lieber die ersten Bilder vom Aufbau. 
Wenn ich richtig gesehen habe wird es was für ein Mädchen, da bin ich mal auf die Farbe gespannt, was der Herr Papa da so zaubern wird.


----------



## trifi70 (14. August 2013)

Mich verwirren die 100%. Ich hätte was mit 20 oder ev. auch 24 erwartet.


----------



## Diman (14. August 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig gesehen habe wird es was für ein Mädchen, da bin ich mal auf die Farbe gespannt, was der Herr Papa da so zaubern wird.


Ich bin noch  in der glücklichen Lage mich nicht mehr und noch nicht um die Räder meiner Kinder kümmern zu müssen. Das Mädchen ist noch zu klein, der Sohnemann ist gut versorgt. Das Rad ist für meine GUUUTEN Freunde.


----------



## Taurus1 (14. August 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch stark dass hier keine *minderjährigen Eltern* mitlesen oder gar mitschreiben.



Hoffe ich auch, sonst hat irgendwer nicht auf gepasst!

So, das war jetzt aber offtopic


----------



## Floh (14. August 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> ...Das Rad ist für meine GUUUTEN Freunde.


Dann müsstest Du um im Bild zu bleiben aber jetzt eine Ouzo-Flasche abbilden 
Oh Mann noch kein Inhalt aber schon jede Menge Unsinn im Thread


----------



## Cyborg (14. August 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch stark dass hier keine minderjährigen Eltern mitlesen oder gar mitschreiben.





Taurus1 schrieb:


> Hoffe ich auch, sonst hat irgendwer nicht auf gepasst!



Gut dass _@Diman_ kein Liteville 601 bestellt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (14. August 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Dann müsstest Du um im Bild zu bleiben aber jetzt eine Ouzo-Flasche abbilden


Ich sehe schon ich hätte den Fred "Giftiger Biokraftstoff" nennen sollen. 





 Eindeutig zweideutig. 




Cyborg schrieb:


> Gut dass _@Diman_ kein Liteville 601 bestellt hat.



Wieso was ist damit?

PS: Wo habt ihr _blaue_ Steuersätze gesehen?
PPS: Die Bilder kommen erst heute abend, der Rahmen ist da.


----------



## Cyborg (14. August 2013)

Die Marketing-Genies als die auf den sex sells Zug aufspringen wollten haben 601 als Sex in Null Komma eins oder ähnlich umgewandelt.


----------



## Diman (14. August 2013)

Soll ich so ein nerd unboxing Video machen?


----------



## BOOZE (14. August 2013)

Ja bitte


----------



## Diman (15. August 2013)

Mist, ich kann nach dem Umzug keine Videokamera finden.


----------



## Diman (15. August 2013)

Der Rahmen bricht keine Gewichtsrekorde 1660gr. ohne Schaltauge und Lack. Für 35,- EUR ist das aber zu verschmerzen. Ich überlege ob ich den Rahmen nicht einfach _clean_ lasse so wie er da steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BOOZE (15. August 2013)

Ich würde sagen der Rahmen ist sensationell leicht zu diesem Preis.
Wenn ich mich mal zurückerinnere, was die so früher gewogen haben, so Alurähmchen!


----------



## Floh (15. August 2013)

@Diman: Überlege ich auch! Aber das etwas grobe Finish müsste noch gehübscht werden. Habe neulich hier gelesen man kann die Dinger einfach mit ScotchBrite (das sind diese Schleif-Vliese für Lackierer) in einen "gebürsteten"  Zustand versetzen.
Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht und wie viele Stunden Aufwand müsste man dafür veranschlagen?


----------



## Diman (15. August 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen der Rahmen ist sensationell leicht zu diesem Preis.
> Wenn ich mich mal zurückerinnere, was die so früher gewogen haben, so Alurähmchen!



Ich bin wahrscheinlich zu verwöhnt. Unser Kona Kula 2-4 mit Lack allerdings ohne V-Brakes Aufnahme.




Immerhin 100 gr. leichter und nur 10,- EUR teurer.  Und auch 24" Speci Hotrock Rahmen ist leichter.



Floh schrieb:


> [MENTION=91102]Hat das schon mal jemand gemacht und wie viele Stunden Aufwand müsste man dafür veranschlagen?


Am WE wissen wir evtl. mehr. Es wird aber bestimmt eine große Saufe.. Sauerei.


----------



## Diman (16. August 2013)

Mortop HI-65 Steuersatz. Der hat mehr als der Rahmen gekostet 40,- für 68 gr. Die Farbe geht in die Richtung *GIFT*grün.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (16. August 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Mortop HI-65 Steuersatz. Der hat mehr als der Rahmen gekostet 40,- für 68 gr. Die Farbe geht in die Richtung *GIFT*grün.



Sehr schön, ist das der hier:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/261256217283?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Da gingen die für 14 und 16 Euro weg, ich hatte sie sogar auf Beobachten liegen, aber an dem Tag keine Zeit für online/Ebay...

Farbschema Grün für die Anbauteile wär schön und selten, aber grade da liegt das Problem: Meinst du, du kannst auch bei den anderen Teilen (Vorbau, Lenker, Bremsen, Schaltung, Sattelstütze, Kettenblätter, usw.) bei Grün bleiben? Weil da wird die Luft doch schon recht dünn!? 
Oder halt zum Eloxierer geben, fragt sich halt, was dann für ein Grünton rauskommt.

Zum Rahmen:

- Gewicht: Ist das jetzt ein 24-Zöller, oder? Weil die 20-Zöller von Poison hatten doch nun alle +/- 1500g, lt. euren bisherigen Infos an mich bzw. Veröffentlichungen im Forum.

- RAW/unbehandelt: Kannst den Rahmen auch einfach so lassen, hat was Exclusives, wem´s gefällt, anno 1991 z. B. war das Rocky Mountain Experience völlig roh (Alu) mit allem Geklecksel drauf bzw. quasi den Fingerabdrücken des Schweißers. Und mit 2958 DM war das Rad ja kein Sonderangebot, wo bei der Kalkulation keine Kapazität mehr für ne Lackierung oder zumindest Polierung bestehen würde...


----------



## Diman (16. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Sehr schön, ist das der hier:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/261256217283?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Da gingen die für 14 und 16 Euro weg.


Guter Preis. Meiner ist von hier 35,- + 5,- EUR Versand dafür aber ohne Markenfetisch. 



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Farbschema Grün für die Anbauteile wär schön und selten, aber grade da liegt das Problem: Meinst du, du kannst auch bei den anderen Teilen (Vorbau, Lenker, Bremsen, Schaltung, Sattelstütze, Kettenblätter, usw.) bei Grün bleiben? Weil da wird die Luft doch schon recht dünn!?


Mal sehen, mal sehen vllt. kommen doch die _blauen_  Teile dran. Der Rahmen ist übrigens ein 24er.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (16. August 2013)

Aha.

Na für´n 24er is der Rahmen doch trotzdem halbwegs leicht.

Steuersatz ohne Marken-Logo find ich gut, zumindest bei diesen komischen modernen Marken wie AEST, KCNC, Mortop usw., die mir eh nix sagen. Chris King, Race Face, syncros, Ringle usw. könnte dagegen ruhig stehen bleiben... ;-)

Auf alle Fälle sieht das Grün richtig super aus (auf den Fotos) und vom Gewicht her wiegt der ja schlapp die Hälfte vieler anderer gängiger "Leichtbau"-Steuersätze.

Hab mich echt geärgert, dass der mir bei Ebay durch die Lappen gegangen ist. Aber sonst kauf ich ihn halt später mal bei deiner Linkadresse, bis dahin steht vielleicht die Farbe schon fest, lieber 1x richtige Farbe gekauft als 2x die falsche.


----------



## Diman (16. August 2013)

Passende Mortop SPC273 Sattelklemmen gibt es hier auch in Giftgrün.





Sind mir aber ein wenig zu teuer.


----------



## Diman (16. August 2013)

Falls jmd. noch 20/24 Rahmen braucht, es gibt die wieder mal in der Bucht.


----------



## Cyborg (16. August 2013)

Die Hoffnung auf ein exclusives Kinderrad schwindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (16. August 2013)

Ich wars doch gar nicht, das war  @Floh. 

So kurz eingekauft im Baumarkt



und gehe jetzt in den Keller übernachten.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (16. August 2013)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung auf ein exclusives Kinderrad schwindet.



Wieso, seit wann macht denn ein taiwanesischer Massenrahmen n exclusives Rad!?
Die Zusammenstellung macht´s!
Und wetten, dass kein Exemplar hier dem anderen gleichen wird!


----------



## Cyborg (18. August 2013)

Wenn so ein taiwanesischer Massenrahmen nur ein paar Mal verkauft wird, dann wird er wiederum zum exclusiven Einzelstück.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (18. August 2013)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Wenn so ein taiwanesischer Massenrahmen nur ein paar Mal verkauft wird, dann wird er wiederum zum exclusiven Einzelstück.



Hier ausm Forum haben exakt den 20" Poison/Chaka-Rahmen bisher 5 Leute gekauft, wenn meine Liste noch aktuell ist.

Wenn es mittlerweile doppelt so viele sein sollten, dann könnten 10 St. forenweit wohl immer noch als wenig gelten. (Wobei: 10 St. ist schon viel im Vergleich dazu, dass wir z. B. im Automobilbereich das EINZIGE Exemplar Volvo C202-Lappländer Islandversion auf dem europäischen Festland haben; und den einzigen historisch als Expeditionswohnmobil umgebauten Volvo C202-Lappländer Deutschlands)

Aber wie gesagt, die "Klasse statt Masse" kommt eh spätestens durch die Zusammenstellung, da wird kein einziges Exemplar identisch sein.


----------



## Diman (19. August 2013)

und die grünen Kappen dazu




Die Polierung muss leider noch warten, hab das ganze WE mit Frauenlego rumgeschlagen.


----------



## Cyborg (19. August 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Frauenlego



 Meinst du etwa Frauenyoga?


----------



## Taurus1 (19. August 2013)

Oder Frauen mit Lego geschlagen


----------



## Y_G (20. August 2013)

IKEA aufbauen?


----------



## trifi70 (20. August 2013)

So in der Art hätt i au gedippt. Habe den Begriff aber noch nie gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (20. August 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Oder Frauen mit Lego geschlagen


   



Y_G schrieb:


> IKEA aufbauen?


Ich dachte schon alle hier wurden von der Seuche verschont. Am Samstag eingekauft, am Sonntag aufgebaut. Das ganze WE versaut.   War aber nicht so schlimm wie diese IKEA-Küche


----------



## Cyborg (20. August 2013)

iKEA? Dann doch lieber Yoga.


----------



## Diman (21. August 2013)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass zumindest unser IKEA-Schrank "Made in Germany" ist. Das gibt zu denken. 

Und weiter geht es mit kranken Sachen.


----------



## storck-riesen (21. August 2013)

18,80 für eine passende Mortop Sattelklemme sind zu viel, aber 50,99 für eine CB Cobalt 3 dann nicht?  Der Optik wegen würde ich die 18,80 irgendwo zusammenkratzen.


----------



## Diman (21. August 2013)

Schwierig aber nicht unmöglich, ich muss nur eine Woche auf meinen Kaffee verzichten.





Wo gibt es die Cobalt Sattelstütze für 50,- EUR?


----------



## storck-riesen (21. August 2013)

...stirnseitig auf der Packung klebt doch ein Preisschild (Bild 2 in deinem Post)! Darunter befindet sich wahrscheinlich der Originalpreis. 50,99â¬ lÃ¤Ãt sich bei der Regierung aber wohl besser verkaufen.  Manchmal ist es von Vorteil etwas groÃzÃ¼gig abzurunden. Das wahrt den Hausfrieden (ich spreche da aus Erfahrung).

Bin schon gespannt auf deine Polieraktion. Die glÃ¤nzende OberflÃ¤che mit den grÃ¼nen Teilen sieht bestimmt gut aus. Weiter so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (21. August 2013)

Aha, gut beobachtet. Das sind halt nicht meine Parts ich spiel nur armen Schrauber und darf höchstens ein paar Kleinteile wie Steuersatz holen.


----------



## storck-riesen (21. August 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Aha, gut beobachtet. Das sind halt nicht meine Parts ich spiel nur armen Schrauber und darf höchstens ein paar Kleinteile wie Steuersatz holen.


 
Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht. Aber geht ja auch keinen was an. Was zählt ist das Ergebnis und das der spätere Nutzer Spaß damit hat. Ich hoffe, dass ich meinen 24er auch irgendwann mal aufbauen kann.


----------



## Diman (21. August 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht.



Ich baue das Rad für einen Freund von unserem Sohn auf. Die Teile liefert halt sein Vater. 

Ich komme gerade aus dem Keller, habe ca. drei Stunden den giftigen Alu Feinstaub eingeatmet. Der Rahmen habe ich mit Stahlwolle (mittel) bearbeitet, jetzt sieht er einigermaßen poliert aus. Den Rest mache ich dann bei Tageslicht.


----------



## Cyborg (22. August 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Schwierig aber nicht unmöglich, ich muss nur eine Woche auf meinen Kaffee verzichten.


Einfach was Hochprozentiges nehmen. Um mal was Konstruktives beizutragen, warum keine grünen ESI Griffe?


----------



## Diman (23. August 2013)

Doch nicht schon am Frühmorgen.  Die Schaumgriffe mag ich nicht.  

Aus meiner Restkiste


----------



## Diman (24. August 2013)




----------



## Diman (24. August 2013)

Bin noch nicht sicher ob die Vorbau bleibt




Und das wars jetzt mit den neuen Teilen fur den Rest muss wohl die Restkiste sorgen.


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (24. August 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Doch nicht schon am Frühmorgen.  Die Schaumgriffe mag ich nicht.
> 
> Aus meiner Restkiste



esi-grips sind silikongriffe und keine Schaumstoff- bzw moosgummigriffe!


----------



## Cyborg (24. August 2013)

Leicht sind die auch noch. ca. 50 gr.


----------



## Diman (25. August 2013)

mmm-bikes.com schrieb:


> esi-grips sind silikongriffe und keine Schaumstoff- bzw moosgummigriffe!


Ok, vllt. werde ich die mal testen in Giftgrün.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (25. August 2013)

Endlich fertig


----------



## Diman (25. August 2013)

Danach ein wenig Pflege&Konservierung


----------



## 68-er (25. August 2013)

wow - ich glaub ich muß mit meinen jungs das farbkonzept nochmal überdenken 
sieht sehr fein aus


----------



## michfisch (25. August 2013)

Ist zwar sehr schön geworden, aber die Mühe wird nicht belohnt.
Sieht nach 1 Woche Straße und Gelände mit Regen oder Matsch genauso aus wie vorher.
Nochmal ein paar Taler investieren und mit Klarlack versiegeln.
Ich lasse übrigens unseren Raw.
Gruss M


----------



## BOOZE (25. August 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Nochmal ein paar Taler investieren und mit Klarlack versiegeln.
> 
> Ich lasse übrigens unseren Raw.
> Gruss M



Bloss nicht, hält nicht und sieht nach kurzer Zeit schlimmer aus wie ohne.
Ab und an saubermachen und nachpolieren reicht völlig, ein wenig Wachs zur Konservierung ist besser.

Schade, dachte gibt wieder jemand mit einer schicken Farbe!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (26. August 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Schade, dachte gibt wieder jemand mit einer schicken Farbe!



Unseres kommt auf jeden Fall mit greller Farbe (orange, grün oder violett).

Aber musst dich noch 1-2 Jahre gedulden, ich hoffe doch sehr wohl, dass der Kleine ne ganze Zeitlang mit seinem 16-Zöller fahren wird, so denn dieser endlich mal fertig werden wird (derzeit hapert´s an der Lieferbarkeit des Token Titan Innenlagers, hat meiner Google-Suche nach NUR noch BMO und die haben´s eben grade auch nicht, aber immerhin warten die als wohl einzige (?) auf die Lieferung).


----------



## Diman (26. August 2013)

BOOZE schrieb:


> Schade, dachte gibt wieder jemand mit einer schicken Farbe!


Die Silber-Farbe ist doch schick  auch wenn nicht so schick wie Gold.


----------



## Floh (26. August 2013)

Jap - sieht gut aus. Die Befürchtung dass es nur für die Galerie taugt wird man dann im Alltag überprüfen müssen.
Mit ein bisschen Pflege müsste es aber gehen. Und ob nun der Lack zerkratzt oder das Alu anläuft - Arbeit ist es immer.


----------



## Cyborg (27. August 2013)

Wenn kein Klarlack seien sollte, farblos eloxieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (27. August 2013)

Cyborg schrieb:


> farblos eloxieren.


Wenn ich schon die Muehe machen wuerde, wuerde ich in Farbe eloxieren lassen.

Die Op wird vorbereitet.


----------



## Diman (27. August 2013)

tata


----------



## Floh (28. August 2013)

Na, im Park Tool Sortiment einmal sauber Amok gelaufen?


----------



## Diman (28. August 2013)

Kranke Sachen was. 






Allerdings habe Cyclus Tools Händler überfallen, sauber ginge das auch nicht. Es war überall Fett.  Überlege noch Snap-In Werkzeug bei denen zu holen, der Innenlager Abzieher von Topeak nervt.


----------



## Diman (30. August 2013)

Mist! Was habe ich bei der Bestellung eigentlich gedacht?


----------



## trolliver (30. August 2013)

Wie meinen?

Vielleicht zuviel des Hochprozentigen... ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (30. August 2013)

Was denn verkehrt? Ich mag weiße Parts.


----------



## Diman (31. August 2013)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Was denn verkehrt?


Schon mal probiert 4kant auf ISIS dranzuschrauben? 



trolliver schrieb:


> Vielleicht zuviel des Hochprozentigen... ;-))


Eindeutig zu wenig!


----------



## michfisch (31. August 2013)

Hi,
macht doch nix, hat eh nicht viel gekostet. Verkauf sie einfach wieder, hier gibt´s genug Abnehmer. Oder Innenlager wechseln.
Gruss M


----------



## Toni172 (31. August 2013)

Hi Diman,
was ist das für eine weiße Kurbel und wo hast Du die bestellt ???
Welche Länge ?

Gruß Toni


----------



## Diman (31. August 2013)

@Toni172 Funn Soljam in 145mm, bestellt bei CRC

 @michfisch Ist kein großes Problem, habe schon eine Ersatzkurbel vom alten Rad abgeschraubt. Überlege aber ob ich mir schon Sorgen wegen Alterserscheinungen machen soll.


----------



## trifi70 (31. August 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Schon mal probiert 4kant auf ISIS dranzuschrauben?


Gibt doch für alles Adapter. In diesem Fall: ne echte Marktlücke.


----------



## Taurus1 (31. August 2013)

Hatte ich auf die Schnelle gar nicht gesehen, dass es 4kant war. Hab aber sowieso kein Plan von Innenlagern.


----------



## Diman (31. August 2013)

Alt, schwarz, ein wenig zu kurz aber ISIS


----------



## Diman (3. September 2013)

1Gang mehr braucht kein Kind.


----------



## fazanatas (3. September 2013)

Also bei uns in der Kita ist die Anzahl der Gänge das Maß aller Dinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. September 2013)

Alfine, ist das net ne Nabenschaltung? Weil das Ding sieht aus wie ne Schaltwerkschwinge. Zu was ist das gut?


----------



## michfisch (4. September 2013)

Hi,
ist keine Nabenschaltung, ist nen Kettenspanner! 
Schon mal was von Singlespeed gehört?
Was fürn hässliches Teil:kotz:. Da gibt´s schönere und leichtere! z.B. von DMR oder Rohloff.

Gruss M



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Alfine, ist das net ne Nabenschaltung? Weil das Ding sieht aus wie ne Schaltwerkschwinge. Zu was ist das gut?


----------



## Cyborg (4. September 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Was fürn hässliches Teil:kotz:.


Es gibt keine häßlichen Teile nur zu wenig Hochprozentiges.


----------



## Diman (4. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Alfine, ist das net ne Nabenschaltung? Weil das Ding sieht aus wie ne Schaltwerkschwinge. Zu was ist das gut?


Wie schon gesagt wurde, es ist ein Kettenspanner. Wenn man eine Alfine- oder SSP-Nabe will aber keine verschiebbaren Ausfallenden







oder kein EBB 






hat, die Kette trotzdem spannen will/muss, der kauft sich so ein Zeug.

PS: wie ich sehe, es wird schon gekotzt ohne dass man viel gesoffen hat.  Das hier wäre ein hässliches Teil.


----------



## trolliver (4. September 2013)

Find ich nicht. Erinnert mich an einen Prototypen von Cannondale von vor 15 oder 20 Jahren. Gabel als Einarmschwinge mit Knickgelenk, das auch die Federung barg.

Sieht toll aus!


----------



## michfisch (4. September 2013)

Uuuuuaaaaa, grauselich! Schrecklich!
Was Shimpanso doch für seltsamme Sachen baut,
wieder mal nicht´s Hochprozentiges
Gruss M


----------



## Diman (4. September 2013)

fazanatas schrieb:


> Also bei uns in der Kita ist die Anzahl der Gänge das Maß aller Dinge.



In der Schule sind die Kids erwachsen genug, um sich nicht von der  Anzahl der Gänge einfach so täuschen zu lassen. 



michfisch schrieb:


> wieder mal nicht´s Hochprozentiges


Da kommen die Japaner mit Sake einfach nicht  mit.


----------



## Diman (4. September 2013)

Hmm. Ob alles so richtig ist oder ist die Kette einfach ein wenig zu kurz?


----------



## trifi70 (4. September 2013)

Isn Tick zu kurz, aber egal. Längt sich ja auch noch 

So sparts zumindest Gewicht. Obwohl, wenn Du hättst Gewicht sparen wollen, hättst ne andere Spannrolle genommen, oder? 

Wichtig ist, dass Ritzel und Führungsrolle exakt fluchten. Der Abstand der beiden ist halt schon recht groß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (5. September 2013)

Hi,
zeig doch mal den ganzen Hobel!
Hochprozentig?
Gruss M


----------



## Diman (5. September 2013)

Ist doch gar nicht fertich! Vllt. heute Abend, aber dann nur mit den Kellerparts.


----------



## Cyborg (6. September 2013)

Wo bleiben die versprochenen K*i*llerparts?


----------



## Diman (6. September 2013)

Der Sohnemann musste gestern in die Notaufnahme, keine Zeit für Hochprozentiges.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. September 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist keine Nabenschaltung, ist nen Kettenspanner!
> Schon mal was von Singlespeed gehört?



Ja, mein 20" Trialbike ist serienmäßig Singlespeed. Und  das hat keinen Kettenspanner und keinen Bashring usw., wie eigentlich  alle Trialbikes sowas net haben.

Die haben auch keine verschiebbaren Ausfallenden und kein EBB (witzig, wieder so ein modernes Teil, was ich noch nie gesehen habe).
Die haben schlicht und einfach gerade Ausfallenden.
Der Rahmen hier aber nicht, daher also Kettenspanner (wenn Singlespeed), alles klar, bin im Bilde.




Diman schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt wurde, es ist ein Kettenspanner. Wenn man eine Alfine- oder SSP-Nabe will aber keine verschiebbaren Ausfallenden
> 
> oder kein EBB
> 
> hat, die Kette trotzdem spannen will/muss, der kauft sich so ein Zeug.



Ist das orange-farbene zylinderförmige Teil eine (zwei) selbergedrehte Distanzhülse oder wie? Hübsche Farbe!


----------



## Cyborg (7. September 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Der Sohnemann musste gestern in die Notaufnahme


Was ist denn passiert, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (8. September 2013)

Auf jeden Fall gute und schnelle Besserung!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. September 2013)

Ja, stimmt, von mir auch alle guten Wünsche!

Da ist man so mit den Radlteilen beschäftigt und registriert gar net richtig, dass "Notaufnahme" wohl nen echten Notfall bedeutet, meistens keine gute Nachricht...

Baldige Genesung!

Willi


----------



## Diman (9. September 2013)

@all Danke. Zum Glück nichts Ernshaftes nur eine fette Beule am Knie.


----------



## Diman (9. September 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Ist das orange-farbene zylinderförmige Teil eine (zwei) selbergedrehte Distanzhülse oder wie? Hübsche Farbe!


Ein SSP conversion kit von da bomb.


----------



## Diman (9. September 2013)

Eine Probefahrt mit den Ke(i)llerteilen...


----------



## 68-er (9. September 2013)

netter ke(i)ler ...

hast du schonmal zusammengeschrieben was du alles verbaut hast?


----------



## michfisch (10. September 2013)

Hi,
nix hochprozentiges, für mein Geschmack eher langweilig. Aber das liegt ja im Auge des Betrachters.
Gabel wahrscheinlich sackeschwer! federt die überhaupt bei wenig Gewicht?
Wenn Papas neuer Singlespeeder fertig ist, gibt´s nen Foto.
Gruss M


----------



## storck-riesen (10. September 2013)

Ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt! Zuerst zeigst du hochwertige Einzelteile auf der Waage und erklärst Schritt für Schritt und dann plötzlich ist das Teil fertig mit Kellerteilen. Da musst du jetzt mal Klarheit schaffen!
Von den Proportionen her sieht das Bike ja gar nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## trifi70 (10. September 2013)

Täuscht das, oder is das ne Federgabel


----------



## Cyborg (10. September 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> netter ke(i)ler ...


Keiler, Eichen (?) es bleiben nur noch die Hunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michfisch (10. September 2013)

Jep ist eine.


trifi70 schrieb:


> Täuscht das, oder is das ne Federgabel


----------



## Diman (10. September 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> nix hochprozentiges, für mein Geschmack eher langweilig.


Soll ich ein paar Sternchen draufkleben? 



michfisch schrieb:


> Gabel wahrscheinlich sackeschwer! federt die überhaupt bei wenig Gewicht?


Geht so ca. 1,7kg. wenn ich mich daran erinnere und die federt. Es war unsere erste Austauschgabel für Hotrock, danach kam F1rst Air 24".



storck-riesen schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt etwas verwirrt! Zuerst zeigst du hochwertige Einzelteile auf der Waage und erklärst Schritt für Schritt und dann plötzlich ist das Teil fertig mit Kellerteilen. Da musst du jetzt mal Klarheit schaffen!


Was heißt hier fertig? Es fehlen doch viele Teile, zB ich suche gerade einen Adapter 26->24 für die Mosso Starrgabel, finde aber nichts. Falls jemand was gesehen hat, bitte melden.  Wenn eine oder andere bestellte Ware kommt, geht es hier auch weiter.



trifi70 schrieb:


> Täuscht das, oder is das ne Federgabel


*JA!* 



Cyborg schrieb:


> Keiler, Eichen (?) es bleiben nur noch die Hunde.


Mit den Hunden wird es aber schwierig, meiner mag die Hunde ganz und gar nicht. Aber eine Schrottflinte, das wäre mal was.


----------



## michfisch (10. September 2013)

Hi,
mach ma Wölkchen oder Hello Kiddy drauf, oder Monster High kommt auch ganz gut.
War kein Angriff auf deinen Geschmack. Jeder so wie er denkt.
Allseits gutes basteln.
Gruss M


----------



## Diman (11. September 2013)

michfisch schrieb:


> War kein Angriff auf deinen Geschmack.


Das habe ich schon auch so verstanden.


----------



## Diman (14. September 2013)

Doch eine neue Sattelklemme geleistet.


----------



## trolliver (14. September 2013)

Schlitzen... ? Aber sehr schönes Grün, habe ich so noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## storck-riesen (15. September 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Schwierig aber nicht unmöglich, ich muss nur eine Woche auf meinen Kaffee verzichten.
> 
> Doch eine neue Sattelklemme geleistet.


 
Ist das die Mortop Schelle? Wenn ja hoffe ich, dass der einwöchige Kaffeeentzug nicht allzu arg auf's Gemüt geschlagen hat.


----------



## Toni172 (16. September 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Soll ich ein paar Sternchen draufkleben?
> 
> Geht so ca. 1,7kg. wenn ich mich daran erinnere und die federt. Es war unsere erste Austauschgabel für Hotrock, danach kam F1rst Air 24".
> 
> ...



Hi, einen Adapter für V-brakes von 26" auf 24" habe ich zu Hause rumliegen. Ich könnte Dir heute Abend sagen welches Modell das genau ist.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Y_G (16. September 2013)

An dem Adapter hätte ich auch Interesse. Das 24iger wird ja bei uns nächstes Jahr auch angegangen. Werde den Aufbau aber über 2 Jahre strecken können, da Paul ja grad erst auf das 20iger umgestiegen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni172 (16. September 2013)

Es handelt sich um den Bombshell Adapter.
Ist noch unbenutzt. Muss mal heute Abend die Rechnung raus suchen.


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------

